# Trolling for Trout



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Ok so this past Saturday I'm landlocked with honey-do's on the only nice weekend of the month so far! I notice three older gentlemen in a tiller-steer Carolina Skiff who appeared to be trolling up and down the docks on Old River.

I learned at an early age to notice when older guys are fishing "different". My initial thought was they were snow-birds trying to avoid their honey-do list by dragging lures around. 

Nay nay! Right off our dock one of the guys ties into something nice. I watch him play a nice trout up to the boat but it spit the hook. They said they had caught "a few" but I watched them pass by a few more times, so they must have been getting bit.

It looked like they were using Rapala shallow divers, looked to be about 5 inches.

I went to WalMart and bought a handful of similar plugs and tried my luck yesterday. No luck except for one brief hookup.

But, it was an interesting and relaxing way to not catch fish, and defeats the harsh East wind that makes casting and boat control such a pain.

Anyone else fish like this? Hints?


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

Apparently it's a really popular tactic over in lousianna.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

We use to do it all the time....works great and if you can find a school you an stop and they will eat just about everything you throw at them....the way we use to do it was we would have one hard bait and on grub and if it wasnt blowing to hard we would have another one shorter in the middle...but we would have the ones on the sides way back so it they would move very slowly but would adjust the distance to keep out of grass or just above it. I have caught plenty of big trout doing this in the early morning and late evenings also works in the winter


----------



## Carolina 19 (Jan 22, 2012)

hjorgan said:


> Ok so this past Saturday I'm landlocked with honey-do's on the only nice weekend of the month so far! I notice three older gentlemen in a tiller-steer Carolina Skiff who appeared to be trolling up and down the docks on Old River.
> 
> I learned at an early age to notice when older guys are fishing "different". My initial thought was they were snow-birds trying to avoid their honey-do list by dragging lures around.
> 
> ...


 


Where is the Old River? I'm not familiar with that area.


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

grew up doing it in bayou grande. we used a shallow running plug with a white bucktail tied about 18" behind it.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

off route II said:


> grew up doing it in bayou grande. we used a shallow running plug with a white bucktail tied about 18" behind it.


thats my stompping grounds....where at on the bayou??


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

sounds like a good time to try out my new "alabama rig"


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

fisheye48 said:


> thats my stompping grounds....where at on the bayou??


i grew up on gibbs rd down near the point. fished and skied all over that bayou. wasn't many days that we didn't have the boat in the water. that was back when navy point ramp was still red clay dirt.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

off route II said:


> i grew up on gibbs rd down near the point. fished and skied all over that bayou. wasn't many days that we didn't have the boat in the water. that was back when navy point ramp was still red clay dirt.


oh ok...i was on the far west end and fished alot off the runway on those flats


----------



## Cannon (Feb 28, 2010)

Fisheye: Where in TX. are you now? I'm on a hunting lease in S.E. TX. that has some great fishing on Laguna Madre/ Baffin. Any tips for that area?


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Cannon, looks like Fisheye is in West TX, if his posted location is valid.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Cannon said:


> Fisheye: Where in TX. are you now? I'm on a hunting lease in S.E. TX. that has some great fishing on Laguna Madre/ Baffin. Any tips for that area?


im as far west as you can get....im in el paso! if you need any tips for here i can help you but there isnt much to help since there is no water and nothing but sand


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I troll for trout from my kayak all the time if I can't locate fish in the usual places. Very effective in locating fish on open flats and channels.


----------



## Cannon (Feb 28, 2010)

Sorry- saw the West, but didn't realize that far west- just figured Baffin was the closest salt H2O, so might know something. El Paso has to tough on a fisherman.


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

Chris V said:


> I troll for trout from my kayak all the time if I can't locate fish in the usual places. Very effective in locating fish on open flats and channels.


Years back, I lived close to the Sound, just a little past the Midway area. I would troll two free floating lines with live, lip hooked, finger mullet or bull minnows across those muddy grass flats on the north side of the sound, from a canoe. I caught some monster Specs and bunches of nice reds that way.


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

caught some nice trout wading Baffin Bay a few years back, try from 27 16.41, 97 30.17 to 27 16.31, 97 30.20 and from 27 17.19, 97 24.21 to 27 17.14, 97 24.39. We caught them on sinking corkys and grubs with a 1/4 oz jig head but I bet large white trout or croakers would be better.


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

I usually troll a 4 inch chartreuse mirrolure soft bait behind my jon boat while heading to my spot. Usually catch about 3 or 4 while heading out there.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*Well ... didn't work for me*

Tried it two days, granted it was blowing a bit and overcast.
Not a bite.
Tried several different lures, speeds, locations...

It was relaxing though.


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

I always did it on nice calm days when the water was like glass.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

I always troll until I find the fish. Try and vary the depth, speed, etc...


----------

